# Can someone identify this little section of a Mozart piece?



## longeggs (May 12, 2014)

http://ge.tt/16nOyvg1/v/0

I recorded it with midi on my computer. Pretty sure it is from a piano concerto. It really stood out to me and I had it committed to memory years ago. Now I cant find the piece again... I think it only does it once in the entire piece.

Anyone know which piece its from? Thanks.


----------

